# AC Freezer 7 Pro (Rev. 1) nur Lüftertausch?



## Mhytriel (24. März 2010)

*AC Freezer 7 Pro (Rev. 1) nur Lüftertausch?*

Hallihallo,

bei einem Bekannten ist mir aufgefallen, dass sein Lüfter vom AC Freezer 7 Pro (Rev. 1) nicht dreht. Kurz an nem anderen Board getestet, ging auch nicht. Er ist also def. defekt!
Nun meine Frage: kann man irgendwo den Lüfter einzeln nachbestellen bzw. gibt es einen alternativen Lüfter, welcher auch auf den Kühlkörper passt?

Nen komplett neuen Kühler zu kaufen, soll vermieden werden.

MfG Mhytriel


----------



## Semih91 (24. März 2010)

*AW: AC Freezer 7 Pro (Rev. 1) nur Lüftertausch?*

Wie hat er denn den Lüfter defekt bekommen? Also den Lüfter defekt zu kriegen, ist schon so eine Sache 
Ansonsten versuchen, ob ein normaler 120mm Lüfter iwie da drauf passt, ansonsten nen neuen Kühler kaufen und der Freezer 7 Pro kostet nicht die Welt


----------



## Schnitzel (24. März 2010)

*AW: AC Freezer 7 Pro (Rev. 1) nur Lüftertausch?*

Im Idlebetrieb kann es durchaus sein das die Mainboardsteuerung so weit runter regelt das der Lüfter nicht mehr dreht.
Ich würds auf jeden Fall mal an einem definitiv nicht geregeltem Anschluss probieren.


----------



## Mhytriel (24. März 2010)

*AW: AC Freezer 7 Pro (Rev. 1) nur Lüftertausch?*

An nem nicht geregelten Anschluss haben wir's schon probiert. BIOS-Einstellungen hatte ich vorher im Verdacht, brachte auch nichts.
Zu nem anderen Lüfter draufschnallen: das irgendwie ist ja das Problem


----------



## GPHENOM (24. März 2010)

*AW: AC Freezer 7 Pro (Rev. 1) nur Lüftertausch?*

ICh würd es mit mehreren Gummibändern versuchen.
Hab ich schon bei nem anderem Kühler gemacht und hat super gehalten.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. März 2010)

*AW: AC Freezer 7 Pro (Rev. 1) nur Lüftertausch?*

Ja , schnalle ruhig einen anderen drauf, ich hab auch nen neuen drauf, der hat bessere Kühlleistung und ist Leiser als das orig.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mhytriel (24. März 2010)

*AW: AC Freezer 7 Pro (Rev. 1) nur Lüftertausch?*

Was haste denn für einen? Haben die Schrauben Probleme bereitet (der orig. Lüfter wird ja mit "Schnappnasen" befestigt)?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (26. März 2010)

*AW: AC Freezer 7 Pro (Rev. 1) nur Lüftertausch?*

Ich würde sagen er hat ihn nur druafgelegt


----------



## Mhytriel (27. März 2010)

*AW: AC Freezer 7 Pro (Rev. 1) nur Lüftertausch?*

Hmm, das geht bei mir nicht, da der Kühler um 90° gedreht draufsitzt


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. März 2010)

*AW: AC Freezer 7 Pro (Rev. 1) nur Lüftertausch?*

Dann nimm Kabelbinder oder irgendwas anderes. Kann doch nicht das Problem sein einen Lüfter an das Teil zu bekommen!


----------



## Mhytriel (27. März 2010)

*AW: AC Freezer 7 Pro (Rev. 1) nur Lüftertausch?*

Jo so werd ichs wahrscheinlich auch machen, danke für die Tipps. Ich lass noch etwas offen, falls noch jem. nen guten Vorschlag hat 

MfG Mhytriel


----------



## Jan565 (27. März 2010)

*AW: AC Freezer 7 Pro (Rev. 1) nur Lüftertausch?*

Benutze Kabelbinder. Habe ich auch so. Habe vorne einen und hinten. Der vorne ist noch der Original und der Hinten ein 80er der eigentlich die Warme luft nur besser nach hinten raus bringen soll. Mein Kühler ist halt nur das AMD gegenstück, aber auch Rev. 1.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. März 2010)

*AW: AC Freezer 7 Pro (Rev. 1) nur Lüftertausch?*



Mhytriel schrieb:


> Ich lass noch etwas offen, falls noch jem. nen guten Vorschlag hat



Was willst du denn noch hören ... Sekundenkleber???


----------



## crah (27. März 2010)

*AW: AC Freezer 7 Pro (Rev. 1) nur Lüftertausch?*

hey,

ich habe meinen mit Doppelseitigen Klebeband befestigt.
EInfach einen Punkt (10mm groß) in der MItte des Lüfters angeklebt und siehe da es hält. (Bilder im Sysprofile)
Aber im Juli kommt sowieso ein Komplett neuer CPU Kühler rann 

mfg crah


----------

